# Horse hunting - appreciate any help / advice



## Horsey Hunting (3 March 2019)

Hi everyone 

Iâ€™m looking for a horse and could really do with some help as Iâ€™m struggling to find something sound and suitable. 

Criteria is 15-15.2, ideally 5-9 years, mare or gelding, middle weight, for hacking / local shows / rc activities. So ideally done a bit but doesnâ€™t need to be finished article. Needs to pass 5 stage vetting. (Prefer dealer as means a bit of protection legally)

Budget is around Â£5-5.5k

Iâ€™ve seen lots of lame / dodgy horses for around Â£4K and have found a few dealers with young talented horses which are more than I need in terms of ability / breeding. Iâ€™d rather be paying for a nice character and a bit of experience than breed (Connemaras seem particularly pricey!). 

So any help in terms of dealers that sell this sort would be really appreciated. Iâ€™m based in South Yorkshire but wiling to travel Upto 100 miles or so. 

Also, any advice on budget, is Â£5.5k enough for what Iâ€™m after? Some people have said I need Â£4K and others say Â£6-7k.

Thanks for your help


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 March 2019)

just looked on horsequest and there is a 10 year old gelding 15,2 for Â£1,800, in yorkshire supposed to be ok for riding club activities and safe. and for sale due to emigrating.... obviously not all people tell the truth and none of it could be true but may be worth looking for horses a little bit older if you are not intending to compete at a high level and want something safe and sane that has been there and done everything..i would think your budget should be ok as when i was looking everything that was within my budget was in yorkshire and nothing in the suffolk /essex area....


----------



## Theocat (3 March 2019)

You ought to get something like that for your budget, but the reality is that a lot of horses are lame, or broken, so sometimes it just takes a lot of looking! It might be worth trying wanted adverts on local riding club Facebook pages?


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 March 2019)

if you are prepared to travel there are a few that could be suitable in the  midlands area. on horsequest...  not sure how far that would be for you but found a skewbald mare ,15 hands, 12 years done everything and supposed to be safe Â£6000 ono but home more important than price..in west midlands


----------



## Lillian_paddington (3 March 2019)

Sorry no help on dealers but your budget should be fine - I know a couple of horses sold recently that wouldâ€™ve fitted your criteria for under 4K.


----------



## SO1 (3 March 2019)

If you are looking to RC maybe ask your local RC for some suggestions of suitable dealers or if they know anyone who has something suitable for sale?


----------



## Shay (3 March 2019)

That is THE most sought after horse group.  Mid height.  Mid age.  Mid ability.  I'm sorry to go against the grain - but I'm afraid I don't think your budget is high enough.  You will get something at that price but it will take a lot of looking, a lot of traveling and probably a few vettings.  For that money - if you upped your budget you might find something  which met your criteria faster and  - in the long run - cheaper.

You don't say what your experience is.  Why you have specifically chosen this particular horse group or what you want to do.  The more experience you have the easier it is to winnow down the possibilities and reduce time wasting.  Is there scope for compromise in age / type / experience?  You have already indicate younger horses are outside your capability (very sensible) what about older ones?


----------



## ihatework (4 March 2019)

I think your budget is fair for what you want, especially as you are further north. 

In reality, all budget does is increase the pool of horses to choose from - it doesnâ€™t always guarantee they are safe/sane/suitable! And unfortunately you still have to do the legwork.

There is a horse dealer called Jack Thomas Watson up Newcastle kind of direction, Iâ€™ve never dealt with him but know a couple of people who have and recommend him. He might be worth contacting


----------



## Horsey Hunting (5 March 2019)

Thanks so much for all the help and advice.
As a few people have suggested, I do feel like Iâ€™ve wasted alot of time and money already travelling around only to find horses that are lame or unsuitable (just not as described) so I was beginning to wonder about whether I needed to up my budget a bit.  Also because as people have said for my budget they do seem to go very quickly and I canâ€™t always get the next day off work to go and see them !  Iâ€™ve already had one failed vetting and if it wasnâ€™t for my friend coming with me couldâ€™ve easily have had another.... very low level lame on hard surface. 
Iâ€™m fairly experienced and a pretty okay rider but Iâ€™m really conscious of not over horsing myself, I just want something  thats safe and that I can have lots of fun with doing RC activities and hacking (but happy to put some work in schooling / jumping etc), i definitely want to stick to 8 to 9 years max though. 
Thanks Again for all the help and advice, really appreciate it.
 If the dealer in Newcastle had a few for me to look at Iâ€˜d definitely consider going up there.


----------



## bubsqueaks (6 March 2019)

Omg there is an absolutely stunning horse called Rover for sale on facebook CNG equine horses - he's flipping gorgeous.


----------



## Widgeon (6 March 2019)

Are you part of the York Equestrian FB group? There is a skewbald mare for sale in Leyburn who would seem to tick all your boxes - she's up in Leyburn. Ad was re-posted at 1017 yesterday and reads "
PRICE REDUCED... Â£2600 ONO....with tack and rugs...
Beautiful 15h , 8 yr mare, good to do in all ways, hacks alone or in company, forward going but not strong at all ,never reared,bucked or done anything bad, previously hunted , lovely movement would be great for dressage, a really lovely girl that likes to get on with her job, based leyburn dl8"


----------



## Shay (6 March 2019)

When you buy enough you learn not to be seduced.  OP says they are in Yorkshire - magically -2 adverts!  

on).


----------



## Trinket12 (6 March 2019)

Shay said:



			When you buy enough you learn not to be seduced.  OP says they are in Yorkshire - magically -2 adverts! 

on).
		
Click to expand...

If the same magic would work in Vancouver, Canada I would appreciate it


----------



## Horsey Hunting (7 March 2019)

Thanks, Iâ€™ll look up CNG equine, seems to be run by Claire Davies (that name sounds familiar so will check on here too). Iâ€™ll have a look at the York one though at that price imagine itâ€™ll go before I can get there, must confess Iâ€™m a bit suspicious of anything for sale for less than Â£4K as even horses Iâ€™ve seen at Â£4K have been lame / had issues â˜¹ï¸. 
Will ring HM horses and smiths farm today too.
Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Widgeon (7 March 2019)

Horsey Hunting said:



			Thanks, Iâ€™ll look up CNG equine, seems to be run by Claire Davies (that name sounds familiar so will check on here too). Iâ€™ll have a look at the York one though at that price imagine itâ€™ll go before I can get there, must confess Iâ€™m a bit suspicious of anything for sale for less than Â£4K as even horses Iâ€™ve seen at Â£4K have been lame / had issues â˜¹ï¸.
Will ring HM horses and smiths farm today too.
Thanks again for all the help
		
Click to expand...

Yes the York one has been for sale for a week or so - owner says she's only had one viewing and the lady viewing was rather eccentric! Good luck though, I hope you find a nice one before you start to go mad with looking.


----------



## Horsey Hunting (7 March 2019)

Spoke to HM sports horses and smith farm (had a good chat with lady from smith farm - really like fact she keeps them a while to get to know them properly) neither have got anything at the moment but will get back to me if they do.


----------



## ihatework (7 March 2019)

If your budget could stretch there is someone called Katy Bannon equestrian who for some weird reason has just popped up in my Facebook feed.
Lovely grey cob mare looks very useful. In Yorkshire


----------



## Horsey Hunting (7 March 2019)

Thanks for this, with a little loan from fiancÃ©e I could possibly stretch to this budget wise! Just had a look and it says due to level of interest sheâ€™s holding an â€œopen viewing at 11am on Saturdayâ€! Not sure how that works?? everyone rocks up at the same time and the first one to sit on her and pay a deposit wins, sounds even more scary than standard horse shopping! I canâ€™t make 11am Saturday anyway (only later in the day)  so doubt Iâ€™d get a look in! She looks super though.


----------



## ihatework (7 March 2019)

Yeah, I wouldnâ€™t get involved in that. Either view tomorrow or wait until Monday and see if sold


----------



## Mrs B (7 March 2019)

They are out there! Keep looking ... The only snag (as you are already aware) is that you have to go and see them as soon as they go on the market. I bought mine (on Horsequest) 4 years ago - don't think prices have risen too much? - for Â£3.5k as a 10 year old, 15.1hh. Passed a 5 stage, Gloucestershire.
He does exactly what it said on the tin - bit of everything, hacks alone and in company, pops a nice jump, works well in the school, does fun rides, loads easily etc.
Worth asking farriers and riding clubs as suggested - also Pony Clubs. Good luck, HH and take someone with you who knows you & your ability and to ask the questions you may not think of.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 March 2019)

do you want a cob  or tb type?  there is a coloured cob on horsequest, north west (is that a good area for travel) 9 years, 15.1 , Â£5000 sounds like she would do what  you want ,  and there is a grey mare ISH,same area, 10 years 15.1 Â£4750  .

which counties are best for you ?  i will keep looking as i enjoy window shopping


----------



## MuddyTB (8 March 2019)

You could keep an eye on 'Sports Horse Select' facebook page. I'm not sure if there is anything suitable at the moment but Nicky is great and always getting new horses in, they don't stay long. She's had a few over the past 6 months well within your budget. Might be worth speaking to her too as she may know of something coming up.


----------



## Widgeon (8 March 2019)

MuddyTB said:



			You could keep an eye on 'Sports Horse Select' facebook page. I'm not sure if there is anything suitable at the moment but Nicky is great and always getting new horses in, they don't stay long. She's had a few over the past 6 months well within your budget. Might be worth speaking to her too as she may know of something coming up.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded, would recommend Nicky.


----------



## Leo Walker (8 March 2019)

Give Jack Thomas Watson a ring. Last time I spoke to him he had 50 odd horses in and said he would have a few suitable at 3.5k. He was also happy to have us stay overnight and take us out hunting. You dont get that sort of offer from many dealers!


----------



## Horsey Hunting (8 March 2019)

Thanks everyone 
Spoke to sports horse direct, nothing in my height range at the moment but she said to keep an eye on her fb page. Tried jack thompon Watson too, nothing at the moment, just ponies and bigger ones. He said price wise would be between Â£4-6k, Â£4K for something a bit greener, Â£6k for more talented, so Â£5k ish for what Iâ€™m after - will try them both again in a couple of weeks if Iâ€™ve not found anything.


----------



## Horsey Hunting (8 March 2019)

Splashgirl
Thanks for the horse suggestions, already spoke to lady with cob itâ€™s really far up, past Newcastle so too far for me and 10 year old is a bit older than Iâ€™m looking for.
Looking for middle weight , would be happy with a lighter cob.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 March 2019)

hh, thats a shame she looked like a good one,  why are you so set on not looking at something a little older as your brief really points to an older more experienced horse.  i bought my last one at age 10 and was still riding her(although just hacking) at 25...i will keep looking so is the midlands area any good for you?


----------



## MuffettMischief (22 May 2019)

Are you still looking? a friend of mine who is a dealer has a super sweet 15.2 in, I met him the other day and hes lush. We actually bought a 4 year old off her a few weeks ago too so not just me recommending a friend because shes a friend! Her name is Charlotte Bayliss, CB Sportshorses, Winchester


----------

